# Silver Service question



## MDRailfan (Jul 20, 2020)

Does the current schedule have viewliner II or I sleepers?


----------



## pennyk (Jul 20, 2020)

Viewliner I


----------



## MDRailfan (Jul 21, 2020)

Any idea when Viewliner 2 sleepers will replace 1?


----------



## me_little_me (Jul 21, 2020)

When they're obsolete like the "diners". Then they'll be called "sleeper lounges".

Other than that opinion, who knows?


----------



## cayz (Aug 18, 2020)

So, the likelyhood of getting a Viewliner II on Silver Star this weekend or next is *-nil-* ?
I had heard they entered service on the Silver Star / Meteor service back in May (according to Amtrak), so my wife & I booked a (single) roommette for travel this weekend & next.
*Please*, tell me that on the Star (91/92) there is some "common" bathroom either in the sleeping car or connected (lounge / diner). 
Otherwise, this is going to turn into a nightmare trip for us. I even considering cancelling. This trip is NOT that important for me.


----------



## pennyk (Aug 18, 2020)

cayz said:


> So, the likelyhood of getting a Viewliner II on Silver Star this weekend or next is *-nil-* ?
> I had heard they entered service on the Silver Star / Meteor service back in May (according to Amtrak), so my wife & I booked a (single) roommette for travel this weekend & next.
> *Please*, tell me that on the Star (91/92) there is some "common" bathroom either in the sleeping car or connected (lounge / diner).
> Otherwise, this is going to turn into a nightmare trip for us. I even considering cancelling. This trip is NOT that important for me.



Unfortunately, there is no community restroom in Viewliner sleeping cars. Nor are there community restrooms in the sleeper lounge or cafe car. The closest community restroom will be in coach.


----------



## cayz (Aug 18, 2020)

pennyk said:


> Unfortunately, there is no community restroom in Viewliner sleeping cars. Nor are there community restrooms in the sleeper lounge or cafe car. The closest community restroom will be in coach.


Uggh... I had gotten a free ride (Amtrak special), and really wasn't into the trip, until I read that the VL2 were in service. Then, I said "Ok, this will be workable"...
Shouldn't have believed them. This should be an _"interesting"_ trip.

Do we know how full the sleeper cars have been recently? 30%? 50%? 80-100%


----------



## MDRailfan (Aug 23, 2020)

I thought the viewliner 2 do not have toilet & sink in the roomettes so a community restroom would be necessary. There are none in the viewliner 1 as they have their own toilet & sink


----------



## cocojacoby (Aug 23, 2020)

There are some reports that a Viewliner II was in service on a Florida train but no verification.


----------



## pennyk (Aug 23, 2020)

cocojacoby said:


> There are some reports that a Viewliner II was in service on a Florida train but no verification.


I saw a Viewliner II sleeper car (Rapidan River) on train 97 pass through Orlando this week. It was in the consist as if it were in service as the 9712 car. It appeared to be in service from where I stood on the SunRail platform, but I have no idea if any passengers were traveling in it.


----------

